# Bear family



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Was at Lake Tahoe for a funeral and had a day with nothing to do but sit around so I had a friend come up so we could go out and shoot some pics. We came upon a bunch of cars and people on the side of the road along with a couple of highway patrol there as well. Figuring it was an accident scene, we were shocked to see this mama bear and half grown cub tearing up the base of an old dead pine snag for some termites. Darwin would have been especially proud of the 25-30 people standing just ten yards behind these two bears snapping cell phone pics and selfies. As soon as the highway patrol made everyone move across the road, and half or more left, we took some shots.
We refound them in the creek a little later on gorging themselves on spawning Kokanee Salmon. The light was terribly harsh by then but I thought I'd share a couple of those as well.
All shots taken with a Canon 40D and 100-400 lens. No cell phone shots from me because I ain't crazy or faster than a bear.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome I had a chance to get a shot of a bear one time in Colorado. I was coming into Woodland Park and there were several people stopped on the side of the road. So I stopped to see what was going on. Grabbed my camera and I was just out the door when this huge bear came up over the guardrail and it was mad about something. I cowered behind the door trying to sneak back into the truck and get a shot at the same time. They didn't come out too well I was shaking too much the bear was only about 6ft from me and really mad about something. It raised up about half way and pounded the ground with its front paws then tried to turn around and go back down the hill tripped on the guardrail and tumbled. When it got to the fence at the bottom it tore out about 50ft of it. Ripping down the poles with one or two swipes. I talked to some of the other people after and was told the bear was well known lived on Pikes Peak so it was protected and it was huge. Haven't had another chance since. Great shots of one of my favorite animals.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots you have there. I haven't had a chance to photograph a bear since 
Yellowstone about 40 yrs. ago.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice captures.


----------



## cctex54 (Oct 14, 2014)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------

